# South LA Crew bombs the East Coast



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, as well as talking $hit, I do and will admit when I've taken a beat down. I tossed a grenade and Ricky tossed a nuke:

Box #1

Awesome stuff here. Liquid crab boil (sort of cut off in the pic) is as rare in my area as a authentic *Cohibo*. And, it just so happens, I passed a pick-up truck on the way home with fresh shrimps.... The rest is just as tasty looking.

Box #2

The goods that will interest most of you:

I'm not even sure what a few of them are (you may want to comment).... From left to right:
1 - Diez Lito Gomez LG ???
2 - AF Grand Reserva Chateau Fuente King B
3 - RP 1992 glass tube
4 - Gurkha Beauty
5 - Trinidad 100th Anniversary ???
6 - Ramon Allmones ???
7 - Tatuaje Havana VI
8 - Carlos Torano Exoduz 1959 ???
9 - Gurkha Beast
10 - RP 1990 glass tube

A$$ whipping acknowledge.... But that still doesn't mean your homeys aren't gonna get a little taste. Thank you Sir for the bomb, I'll definitly be PIFing.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Man, that's one suhweeeeeet and spicey bomb. Very impressive!! :tu


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thats not the crew that was Ricky all by him self! :ss:r:mn Nice one ricky! You may meet the crew one day though! I am just sayin! :chk


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Bring it on Dog man.... I may be beat down but I aint dead yet!!!! And the start of this thread was my 700th post. Some sort of karma working here.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome hit!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

1 - Diez Lito Gomez LG ??? Lusitano (Litto is the master blender for LFD)
2 - AF Grand Reserva Chateau Fuente King B
3 - RP 1992 glass tube (Robusto...round not box press)
4 - Gurkha Beauty
5 - Trinidad 100th Anniversary ??? (Toro, 2-3 years age)
6 - Ramon Allmones ??? (Ramon Allones Special Select Sept. '07)
7 - Tatuaje Havana VI
8 - Carlos Torano Exoduz 1959 ??? (Perfecto)
9 - Gurkha Beast
10 - RP 1990 glass tube (Churchill...round not box press)

Enjoy brother! 

Hope those shrimp are tasty now that you have some real seasonings.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I wasn't joking, the liquid crab boil is rare in this god forsaken state. I like it with either the bag or powder stuf for back up. Now to select one for after the shrimp.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Watch out for that litto gomez. 
That is one of the stronger smokes I have had. Ate a huge meal and it still did me good.
Very nice hit.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Mmmmm great smokes there! As far as the Cajun stuff it looks great but I don't think I've ever had any Cajun cooking.....unless Zatarain's rice in a box counts! :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW! Volt had hinted to me that he was prepared for an onslaught, but I doubt he was expecting you to unleash hell.

Volt, my brother, I have always believed in a one-up, mano-a-mano, fair fight. If you choose to go head-to-head with this crazy bastage, go for it. But I will say here publicly what I've said to you privately, if there's a group beat down going on & you need support (moral or otherwise), I'm here, and I an loaded for bear.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

That's a nice mix!!:tu:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Volt said:


> I wasn't joking, the liquid crab boil is rare in this god forsaken state. I like it with either the bag or powder stuf for back up. Now to select one for after the shrimp.


Some tasty food and tasty sticks... got you good there, Volty! :ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I just got a picture of a big bucket of shrimp thrown on the table surrounded by corn on the cob and a pile of clams.
Ugh.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

No, No ,No..... clams are what the the boys up in the NE eat. We eat the shrimps, mud bugs, and oysters. Clams go in some milky white looking concoction and no seasoning. A shrimp boil gets the blood moving and the heart pumping!!!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Volt said:


> I wasn't joking, the liquid crab boil is rare in this god forsaken state.


That's cause you're supposed to steam 'em, not boil 'em. Crab season just started, grab a box of Old Bay and case of beer and do it right!  :tu


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Mark C said:


> That's cause you're supposed to steam 'em, not boil 'em. Crab season just started, grab a box of Old Bay and case of beer and do it right!  :tu


grab a lawn chair, picnic table, 120qt ice chest full of beer, along with crab boil, crawfish seasoning, cayenne pepper, lemons, corn, mushrooms, garlic, sausage, onions, potatoes, and big a$$ stereo and have a party!:chk


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

:tpd:

Yea, what he said!!!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

The case of beer is for steaming the crabs, but you're right we'll need another cooler for drinkin'. 

Though I will admit I was treated to some of the best fried fish I've ever had in my life (courtesy of the Hackberry Rod and Gun Club) when I was in LA fixing roofs near Lake Charles last year. I'm drooling just thinkin' about it, must be lunch time!

Sorry for the hijack, I'm done now  Congrats on the awesome bomb!


----------

